# Just upgraded Hardware again... Posting pics...



## 20mmrain (Aug 10, 2010)

Just upgraded Hardware again... Posting pics...please feel free to leave comments. But I needed a place to keep track of my upgrades. And since my computer is my on going project... I thought here would be a great place for a diary.

Went from 

i5 750 @ 4Gh 
MSI P55-GD65
Corsair XMS 3 1600Mhz @1600Mhz
Corsair 750TX
Corsair H50
Western Digital 300Gig Raptor
2x Western Digital 500Gig Black Caviar
1x Asus 5850 CU
1x HIS 5850 Reference
CM Sniper Black Edition

to 

Every thing the same but changed to 2x EVGA GTX 470's
(They Ran way to hot for my tastes Plus I benched them enough Time to switch)

New System with Pics....
i5 750 @ 4Ghz
EVGA P55 SLI
Corsair XMS3 @1600Mhz
Corsair 850HX
2x Patriot 64GB Warp V2 SSD Raid -0 Effective 128Gb
1x Western Digital 500 GB Black Caviar
2x EVGA GTX 460 768 MB Super Clocked @ 850/1700/2000 (Playing clocks Benching clocks past 900Mhz)
CM Sniper Black Edition
CM Hyper 212+ HSF With Delta Fans 

Here are pics.... (I wish I still had pics of my last rigs... wiped them off with new install of Windows 7.. that's why I am starting this.)
































I hope this is an acceptable place to post these. If I am in the wrong area.... please Moderator's let me know.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice setup man, how you liking that CM Hyper?  Pretty fair temps from a 'budget' cooler huh.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks very nice.  Excellent cable managment and nice lighting.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

Is that bottom fan on the case an intake or an exhaust?


----------



## Phxprovost (Aug 10, 2010)

looks very clean, nice job


----------



## EiSFX (Aug 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Is that bottom fan on the case an intake or an exhaust?



I can tell by looking at it the bottom fan is a intake


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

You would think that would pull a lot of dust.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 10, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Nice setup man, how you liking that CM Hyper?  Pretty fair temps from a 'budget' cooler huh.



Actually yes I love that cooler..... I had the Corsiar H50 for awhile.... but honestly.... I am getting the same results and actually lower idles with this cooler than the H50. I am considering taking the H70 through it's paces when that comes out. 

But for right now I am in love with this HSF !!!



> Looks very nice. Excellent cable managment and nice lighting.



Thanks bud.... it will be getting even better in not too long. I am planning on getting the individually sleeved cable extensions. I am not sure what color I should go with..... Any thoughts? But thanks bud.... I have worked very hard on keeping it clean 



> Is that bottom fan on the case an intake or an exhaust?





> You would think that would pull a lot of dust.



Yes it is an intake..... Also my PSU.... is pointing down as well. Both of those should be causing a lot of dust. The bottom fan should be causing it in the System and the PSU fan should cause it in the PSU.

But it doesn't. 

You know why???? Well my Grandfather was a carpenter..... and he made me a little stand to mount my computer on..... here give me a second I will take pics.

It actually is a great idea!!! I even have cat's and nope no problems.... I just use a little canned air now and then and my case stays very clean. I haven't fully un installed everything for a cleaning ever. Not even when I upgraded.... so as you can see my case stays very clean. 

Try making a stand like this it will help out allot!!!

I also want to add that I am considering hiding that bottom fan. If I wasn't so dependent on cool air I probably would... What is any one opinion on hiding the fan in between the Bottom Bezel and the bottom of the case? Do you think it would restrict my air flow allot?

*The First 2 pics are of that stand I was telling you about.... it is really simple to make. I think anyone could. Mine is just cool looking because it's black *






*BTW In this pic you can also see my Mod Fan on the side panel. I added that. *






*This last pic.... is of my computer area..... My Desk My main Rig and My Parts area. Yes Guys the whole tool box is full of High end Computer parts..... And that is not all of them either Stop Drooling. (LOL I know I do every time I look at it.)
The other stuff you can't see in the pics are the 42 inch flat screen that is to the right out of the picture. I have a 25 foot HDMI cable that runs behind everything for gaming on the TV. And also next to that there is a work bench for all my Building needs.*






*Nice Huh??? This all is also a work in progress....*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 10, 2010)

20mmrain said:


> Actually yes I love that cooler..... I had the Corsiar H50 for awhile.... but honestly.... I am getting the same results and actually lower idles with this cooler than the H50. I am considering taking the H70 through it's paces when that comes out.
> 
> But for right now I am in love with this HSF !!!
> 
> ...



My father does wood work also. I've had that idea for sometime but never bothered to ask him. Thank you for confirming it works! Now I can bug the old man for a stand.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 10, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> My father does wood work also. I've had that idea for sometime but never bothered to ask him. Thank you for confirming it works! Now I can bug the old man for a stand.



No problem bud


----------



## r9 (Aug 10, 2010)

It looks even better with case lights off.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 10, 2010)

Your dual 5850s was already good,.. whyd you change to dual 460? Anyways, nice beast of a rig thar


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 10, 2010)

r9 said:


> It looks even better with case lights off.



Yeah I am still playting with lighting. I want to do some other things.... I am considering going UZ accents and getting rid of the blue lighting. I don't know I am up to suggestions



> Your dual 5850s was already good,.. whyd you change to dual 460? Anyways, nice beast of a rig thar



Yeah my 5850's were nice. And it is not that I didn't upgrade when I went to the GTX 470's. They just ran too hot.... when I got rid of those I considered going back to the 5850's but I wanted to upgrade my Motherboad so that I could go Trifire in the future. I know that the 6000 series will be coming very soon... so this is my attempt to tri fire those when they arrive. 

So I got the new MOB.... and the GTx 460's and saved some money. Now I can start saving up untill the new southern Islands arrives.... unless I get the Benchmark bug again... and then of course I will switch again 

If I do I am thinkning about benching 3 5830's or 3 GTX 465's

IF NOT..... Like I said I will have a good abmount of time to save up


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 10, 2010)

dude jack that cpu up to 4.3ghz and wtach  that setup fly through benches. that board will do 4.6ghz with an i5-750


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 10, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> dude jack that cpu up to 4.3ghz and wtach  that setup fly through benches. that board will do 4.6ghz with an i5-750




Really man that is good news.... I was wondering because.... I can tell you with my CPU at 4.0 and sometimes 4.25.... I am not seeing the temps get anywhere near how high I thought they would.

At 4.0 I think my Highest core temp is at 68c to 70c (Depending on room temp) And that is still way with in Intel's max spec. Like I said that is just one core.... the overall temp is around 66c.

That is good news though.... I want to get higher benches.... with these cards I have hit...P23000 and a gpu score of 26000 and CPU score of 17500.

So it's nice to hear from someone who has the experience with this board.

I will post some of my scores tonight to show them off


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 10, 2010)

How loud are those delta fans that you're using w/ the Hyper 212+? I have a Megahalems rev. B and I'm thinking about slapping a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s on them.


----------



## 20mmrain (Aug 10, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> How loud are those delta fans that you're using w/ the Hyper 212+? I have a Megahalems rev. B and I'm thinking about slapping a pair of Gentle Typhoon AP-15s on them.



Well I won't lie to yah... they are loud..... but I keep them turned down a little more then full blast when I am just daily computing. The only time they are on full blast is when I am benching and overclocking really high.

And even then they are not intolerable. 

You hear a humm when at full blast but not as bad as some other fans you can buy out there. Plus at least these have an excuse.... 3600 RPM's and more will do that to wind


----------

